

The Web We Have to Save - sergeant3
https://medium.com/matter/the-web-we-have-to-save-2eb1fe15a426

======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994653)

